# Homemade jigs



## mr.fish (Jan 18, 2009)

Since all the waters have been taken over by ice, I finally got some time to make or "fabricate" my own bass jigs. I started out purchasing cheap bulk unpainted lead jigs. I dipped them twice with a color of choice, and topped it of with 2 coats of a clearcoat gloss. I just recentely recieved a shipment of bulk assorted skirts, some bands, and a 100 or so double barrel rattles. After a few hooked fingers, and some patience, I can finally can say I created my own "jig". Not sure if its cheaper this way, but at least it's mine. I have alot of sucess with the color black, so the first 10 were of personal choice. Can't wait to get into some other colors. Last and not least, I can't wait to give these bad boys a field test.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2009)

They look good Mr. Fish - I will help you "test" them


Are they snag proof? :roll:


----------



## ben2go (Jan 18, 2009)

looks great


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

you have my address right? :wink: 

JK , They look good.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 18, 2009)

yea they look good, great job-so what's the weight size?

Your not stopping there are ya :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice =D> =D>


----------



## slim357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you put eyes on it too, nice. ive been kickin this idea around in my head for a while, esp with the cost of jigs.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice. I just started getting into jigs. I like them alot. Lots of luck with yours.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 20, 2009)

Good job mr. fish, SWEET =D>


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 20, 2009)

After the rattles, and the trailer chunk, I hope there is still enough hook gap there to get a good hookset. Good luck with them. I plan to do more jig fishin this year myself. Of course I said that last year too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2009)

angry Bob said:


> After the rattles, and the trailer chunk, I hope there is still enough hook gap there to get a good hookset. Good luck with them. I plan to do more jig fishin this year myself. Of course I said that last year too. :mrgreen:



Same here! I did manage one. Jigs and swimbaits this year are going to be my main focus, with a healthy dose of plastics tossed in there too.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 20, 2009)

That jig is just a rough idea of what I really have in mind. I am trying to keep the jigs in the 1/4 to 3/8 range. I did take into consideration the hooks being to small, and have since corrected the problem. I should have a mega order in by friday. I ordered over 200 4/0, 5/0 unpainted jig heads, 300 various colored skirt packs, 200 rattles, a wide range of powdercoat paints, 200 collars in black and amber, along with all the specialty tools used to cut the strands and install the skirts. I should be able to put together at least 200 jigs together once I get my order. Hopefully in a month or 2, I have a more professional looking jig to post some pics of.


----------



## angry Bob (Jan 20, 2009)

:shock:


----------

